# Nigerian Dwarf breeders in Canada????



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am thinking about adding ND's to my herd and wondered if anyone knew of any breeders in the western provinces of Canada.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Wish I knew...I thought that there werent any at all, but I could be very wrong


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Found this in a google search, hope it helps;

CAPRINE FALLS - Erin Orchard
51404 RR 222, Sherwood Park, Alberta T8C 1H2
Phone 780-922-2426, Email [email protected]
Website www.freewebs.com/caprinefalls/
PYGMY, NIGERIAN DWARF & MYOTONIC GOATS - BREEDING STOCK, PETS

COUNTRY MAGIC - Chris Grab
Box 3301, 49049- Range Road 253, Leduc, Alberta T9E 6M1
Phone/fax 780-980-3891, Email [email protected]
Website www.countrymagic.ca
REGISTERED NIGERIAN DWARF, GRADE NUBIANS, MINI 
NUBIANS, PUREBRED CHAROLLAIS SHEEP, BREEDING 
STOCK, PETS, COLD PROCESSED SOAP, LIPBALM & HANDCREAM

GOATS R US - Graham Letts
RR 1, Westlock, Alberta T7P 2N9
Phone 780-349-2286, Fax 780-349-2205, Email [email protected]
Website www.freewebs.com/goats-are-me
PYGMY, NIGERIAN DWARF, FAINTING, BOERxSPANISH GOATS - PETS, BREEDING STOCK, GOAT HALTERS

THISTLE HILL FARM - Carol Borys
Box 360, Hay Lakes, Alberta T0B 1W0
Phone 780-878-3344, Fax 780-878-3966, Email [email protected]
NIGERIAN DWARF GOATS, DORPER X SHEEP

Not sure how these fit for location?
Good Luck!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Jodi. I looked all of these up and nothing suits me. I will continue my search.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi, I'm in Everett Wa, and I'm almost certain I've seen something from breeders in B.C..... Cant remember exactly, but try Craigslist or Kijiji.com or would that be .ca???
Anyway, I'll try to retrace my steps.... and see if I can come up with anything...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I know there are a couple breeders in southern B.C. but haven't had much luck with responding correspondence. I posted an ad on Kijiji.


----------



## avalyn (Dec 30, 2014)

littlebitcountry.ca is in Langley, BC


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, Peggy, there's me!  I will give you the link to CLRC ND breeders in BC. You can go to the website and check out Alberta as well, if you're up in the Peace district and that works better for you. Hang on a sec--
http://www.clrc.ca/cgi-bin/list.cgi?_association=95&_list=memberbybreed&_breedcode=ND&_province=BC%2C 
Have fun!
ETA Heck, I might as well give you the Alberta list as well.
http://www.clrc.ca/cgi-bin/list.cgi?_association=95&_list=memberbybreed&_breedcode=ND&_province=AB,


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you looking for milker NG? We breed Pure Bred Nigerians, disbudded, registered, shots, wormed. I can't say that they are great millers so far though but very cute and lots of fun. We have three doelings for sale this year.


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol sorry, we are located in Williams Lake BC


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been seeing a few more Nigerians and Pygmies in our local area. But most seem to be just pet types. And no thought to health and testing etc. I am interested in a doe with heavy milking lines and must come from a clean herd. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I am in no hurry just looking for now.


----------



## crysmom (Nov 23, 2014)

Peggy there is three people I know who are focused on milking maybe look them up on facebook or through the clrc website Mary parent of thistlecreek Leona mceachern down on the coast and Amanda at curl creek farm in the interior


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks cyrsmom, I will look into those ones. I am going to be super fussy with getting a nigerian so will do my research.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

crysmom said:


> Peggy there is three people I know who are focused on milking maybe look them up on facebook or through the clrc website Mary parent of thistlecreek Leona mceachern down on the coast and Amanda at curl creek farm in the interior


I've dealt with Mary of Thistle Creek, and can vouch for her as a conscientious breeder.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Goat_in_Himmel, I appreciate the input.


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

Peggy, having just gone through our second breeding with our ngs, I had way more success with milking,so they are better milkers than I originally thought! We have two does and a buck. All registered and tested for Everything and completely clear. This years kids are all sold but will have more in late fall. You can contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in more info. We sold this years kids for 400. Each. We had all doelings. Blue eyed tri color.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks justamerefarm. Do you have a website?


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

No, not at this time. I can send you photos of the buck and the two does if you wish. What is your email address?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That would be nice. Do you belong to any of the Canadian FB goat groups?


----------

